# Rapid Sequence Intubation can we bill Mod Sed



## lhohler (Sep 24, 2011)

When an emergency physician performs Rapid Sequence Intubation , can we bill moderate sedation in addition to CPT 31500?  CPT 31500 is not listed in Appendix G (codes that include moderate sedation).


----------



## Mojo (Sep 24, 2011)

RSI is an inherent part of intubation, rapidly rendering the patient unconscious and flaccid. RSI does not meet the definition of moderate sedation - drug induced depression of consciousness during which patients respond purposefully to verbal commands and / or light tactile stimulation and are able to maintain a patent airway and can breathe on their own.


----------



## lhohler (Sep 26, 2011)

*Rsi*

Anyone else out there who bills the moderate sedation codes when perfoming Rapid Sequence Intubation?  There is a CPT Assistant article for December 2009 that states you can bill moderate sedation with endotrachial intubation.


----------



## LTibbetts (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to agree with Mojo on that one. We do not bill for it here as it is also an inherent part of the intubation. I'll go look for that article though, and give it a look to see what you are talking about. hope this helps


----------



## LTibbetts (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to agree with Mojo on that one. I, personally,do not bill for it here at my hospital as here it is considered an inherent part of the intubation. I'll go look for that article though, and give it a look to see what you are talking about. hope this helps

Actually, I just went to the appendix in the CPT book to look for the 31500 in the list of inherent codes that can not be billed with con sed, and the 31500 is not in that list, so maybe it is a hospital specific policy at some hospitals to not bill the RSI in addition to the sedation, or maybe a payer specific issue.


----------

